# Irish Airborne??



## Blackwatch (Nov 22, 2005)

I just got a call from my son who is a 1st Lt. in the US 82nd Airborne....he said he is making a Hollywood jump with a Irish Airborne jumpmaster...does anyone know if there IS there a Irish Airborne unit? I have never heard of one...I think my son is messing with me....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2005)

Maybe the Airborne guy has Irish lineage, but is part of the 82nd?


----------



## Blackwatch (Nov 23, 2005)

according to my son when he made this jump, he would recieve Irish jumpwings....I thought the Irish units were part of the UK military...anyone got an answer by chance? Does the Republic of Ireland havea Airborne unit?....I know other countries do this as there are a fair amount of worldwide Airborne units....if you jump with another countries unit or with that countries jumpmaster you can get that countries wings...My uncle did a Hollywood drop and recieved Israeli jumpwings.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2005)

Hmmm, I don't know much about the way the airborne operates in that regard, but Adler might know.


----------



## R Leonard (Nov 23, 2005)

The Irish Army has 3 infantry brigades, the Defence Forces Training Centre, the Equitation School and the Ranger Wing. The Ranger Wing service is open to Army, Air Corps, and Naval Service. It is airborne capable.

Rich


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 23, 2005)

Yay, an army smaller than Canada's! 
Although Ireland has the excuse of being a very small land mass at least.


----------



## Blackwatch (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks guys...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

The Irish Army has a company of Airborne Rangers.



> The Army of the Republic of Ireland maintains a company of Rangers whose training is similar to that of the airborne rangers of the U.S. Army. The Unit is officially designated 'Sciath Fianch an Airm' , which is translated as 'The Army Ranger Wing'. There is no direct English translation of the term 'Fianch' so the designation Ranger is the accepted version. 'Fianch' links the traditions of the 'Na Fianna' (Legendary Irish Warriors) with the present day Irish Defence Forces (laigh na hreann).
> http://herbertholeman.com/para/units/ireland.php


----------



## plan_D (Nov 26, 2005)

Not all jump trained units are airborne, people should really remember that. The 2nd RAF Regiment (I think) is jump trained.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

This Irish unit are jump trained Airborne Rangers. 

I am not sure of how many units there are that are fully Airborne Units in the world. I know in the United States there is the 82nd Airborne Division and the 173rd Airborne Brigade. They are full Airbone units. I know the Germans have atleast one Airborne Brigade.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 2, 2006)

I spotted an old post about Irish airborne troops awarding irish jump wings to U.s troops.Yes ,the Irish army ranger wing were invited to particapate in the " Randy Oler Memorial operation toy drop " dec. 10th 2005.At their first time particapating in the event they awarded 1200 jump wings.The ' WING ' ,is the irish version of Delta force.They have operational experience in some of the worst sh **%^*£"s in the world ,Somalia .East timor ,South lebannon .They train with some of the best special forces units in the world.Oh and one other little matter. They have nothing to do with the British Army ,they are part of the Irish Republic,s defence forces.Cheer's.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2006)

There ya be. Hey Stonewall, we're hearing over here that the Irish want to secede from the UK under Brit rule. What does this mean to you? I'm confused as they say this would be a peaceful secession and you would still somehow be integrally involved in UK politics and economy. Can you help?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2006)

Probably stay part of the Commonwealth.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 3, 2006)

I live in the Republic (completely independant of any other country ). Six counties of Ulster are still part of the U.K (Britian ) ,at the moment there is direct rule from london and there is a political process in the pipe line to get an Ulster Parliment ( Stormont ) to govern the six counties and have control of local goverment ,as is the case in Scotland and Wales. But the London goverment would still be in overall control ie, defence.It is still the case that the majority in Ulster do not want to break the link with Britian.The Troubles have always been political and not religous.Certin people like to allow it to be seen as religion based for their own reasons.I hope my little effort to explain a very complicated situation helped you and did not cause you more confusion.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2006)

Nope worked for me.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ich bin zu help.Best des glucks glucklich. I hope what i just wrote was not double dutch. ( Irish humor ) !!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2006)

I got what you are saying...


----------



## ndicki (Dec 6, 2006)

Stonewall, it was a good explanation - especially where you correctly pointed out that religion was not the source of the present troubles.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks. Foreign T.V tends to listen to the Thugs or their political masters to get their sound bite, to make the news " sexy " ,or " dumb down " for their viewers.This is a shame it allows sterotypes to become ingrained in peoples minds.Ireland is neither a quaint emerald island or a priest ridden back water.Like every where else we have good and bad in Ireland it just rains here more than it does in other places .At least it seems as if it does.


----------



## ndicki (Dec 7, 2006)

Never been there - one day, I'd like to. One of my best mates is a half-Catholic, half-Protestant Irishman from the South who served as an Officer in the British Army. Just thought I'd mention it to confuse the stereotype-believers.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 7, 2006)

ndicki said:


> Never been there - one day, I'd like to. One of my best mates is a half-Catholic, half-Protestant Irishman from the South who served as an Officer in the British Army. Just thought I'd mention it to confuse the stereotype-believers.



haha - how can you half believe in something??? He may have 1 Catholic parent and 1 protestant parent: but he's gotta either believe in Catholic or Protestant doctrine and teachings or not!


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 7, 2006)

Why should you lineage stop you as an individual beliving in one religion or none.Maybe he's a buddist.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 7, 2006)

stonewall23 said:


> Why should you lineage stop you as an individual beliving in one religion or none.Maybe he's a buddist.



blood does not... but religious believes are not part of your dna, ethnic background is...


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 7, 2006)

Very true.But in my experience in a mixed marriage the parents find their own path to their childrens religious education. This does not mean the kids half belive in anything.Sadly ,in Ireland, people have turned their backs on organised religion.They belive in designer labels and fast cars.


----------



## ndicki (Dec 13, 2006)

mkloby said:


> haha - how can you half believe in something??? He may have 1 Catholic parent and 1 protestant parent: but he's gotta either believe in Catholic or Protestant doctrine and teachings or not!



Mixed background, mate - he's in the Church of England, but his wife is Catholic, and their eldest daughter has just been confirmed in the Catholic Church. Anyway, when all is said and done, it's a bit daft fighting over the 2% of things you disagree about, instead of looking at the 98% of things you share.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 13, 2006)

I could not agree with you more .


----------



## mkloby (Dec 13, 2006)

ndicki said:


> Mixed background, mate - he's in the Church of England, but his wife is Catholic, and their eldest daughter has just been confirmed in the Catholic Church. Anyway, when all is said and done, it's a bit daft fighting over the 2% of things you disagree about, instead of looking at the 98% of things you share.



Well the Catholic Church and the Anglican Church are very similar. My uncle married and Episcipalian. Was never too big of a problem... but some of the protestant church here in the US are VERY different from the Catholic Church. I was just kidding and saying that mixed ethnic background doesn't translate into mixed beliefs - half believing in something is rather oxymoronic... like people who say they're half jewish and half christian...


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 13, 2006)

There is one religious group in the states that I really dislike..I saw them on telly ,at their services they use snakes, live snakes. Feckin things give me the hebbie gebbies. I can not recall the groups name.Sitting with snakes in church would make me feel closer to my maker thats for sure. No offence ment ,but god help us .....SNAKES .


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 13, 2006)

mkloby said:


> Well the Catholic Church and the Anglican Church are very similar.


Practically identical in fact. The Church of England (Anglican) is pretty much Catholicism without the Latin or the Rosary beads. 


Oh, and the priests are allowed to marry. Cool, eh?


----------



## mkloby (Dec 13, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Practically identical in fact. The Church of England (Anglican) is pretty much Catholicism without the Latin or the Rosary beads.
> 
> 
> Oh, and the priests are allowed to marry. Cool, eh?



You know - there's some provision in canon law allowing anglican priests to convert to the catholic church and become catholic priests. Earlier this year an anglican priest joined the catholic church... and he was married!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow. Strange.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have heard of a widower who had five or six grown children becoming a priest here.But married priests are not allowed in the catholic church .


----------



## mkloby (Dec 14, 2006)

stonewall23 said:


> I have heard of a widower who had five or six grown children becoming a priest here.But married priests are not allowed in the catholic church .



I tried finding the case I was speaking of, but couldn't. All I found was this.

Annunciations

That case in canon law does allow an already married anglican priest to become a catholic priest... even though he is married. That may be the only way that a priest can be married in the Catholic Church.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 17, 2006)

I find it hard to belive what you say is true........Double standards in the catholic church.....It's SO hard to belive.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 17, 2006)

stonewall23 said:


> I find it hard to belive what you say is true........Double standards in the catholic church.....It's SO hard to belive.



It bothered me when I found that out. But, I've yet to come across a priest that's married in my entire life.


----------



## ndicki (Dec 17, 2006)

And that, my son, is part of the 2%. Nothing biblical in it! (Ducks down and runs for cover while the RC members pelt him with tomatoes - tinned ones!)


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 17, 2006)

We R.c,s do not pelt people with tinned tomatoes anymore That is SO LAST YEAR, we use only organic fresh produce now.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 20, 2006)

I think it a bit ripe, marriage advice from someone who is a priest precisely because of the type of character it seems to attract. A sort of very personable loner. Not what marriage is really about...


----------



## mkloby (Dec 20, 2006)

HealzDevo said:


> I think it a bit ripe, marriage advice from someone who is a priest precisely because of the type of character it seems to attract. A sort of very personable loner. Not what marriage is really about...



You cannot fairly group Catholic priests as "personable loners." I'm guessing you're not Catholic, and haven't spent much time w/ the clergy because you would find that to be an unfair judgment.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 20, 2006)

To true mkloby.It is grossly unfair to generalise.I know a few priests who are genuine ,decent people who do their best for people.They do a very difficult job with little or no thanks from from people.A lot of people are openly hostile to them,because of the actions of a terrible group within the church and the criminal cover-ups of the higherarchie.Not a calling for the faint hearted.


----------

